# Bayern Monaco - Barcellona. 12 Maggio 2015. 20.45. Tv Sky.



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2015)

Ritorno di finale di Champions League tra il Bayern ed il Barcellona. A meno di clamorose sorprese il Barca è già in finale. La partita d'andata è finita per 3-0 a favori dei blaugrana. Mentre il Bayern, per passare, dovrà segnare 4 gol e subirne 0. Per i supplementari serviranno 3 gol, senza subirne.

Il Barca ha in bacheca la Liga ed ora si appresta alla sua ottava finale di Champions ed ha vinto le ultime tre finali disputate. 2006, 2009 e 2011. Per Messi e co c'è la possibilità del triplete. Nel caso in cui il Real si qualificasse, ci potrebbe essere il clasico in finale.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire Bayern Barcellona su Sky

A seguire tutti i commenti e le formazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Bayern può farne pure 5, ma il Barca gliene farà tanti con tutti i spazzi che lasceranno i Tedeschi.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## S T B (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di finale di Champions League tra il Bayern ed il Barcellona. A meno di clamorose sorprese il Barca è già in finale. La partita d'andata è finita per 3-0 a favori dei blaugrana. Mentre il Bayern, per passare, dovrà segnare 4 gol e subirne 0. Per i supplementari serviranno 3 gol, senza subirne.
> 
> Il Barca ha in bacheca la Liga ed ora si appresta alla sua ottava finale di Champions ed ha vinto le ultime tre finali disputate. 2006, 2009 e 2011. Per Messi e co c'è la possibilità del triplete. Nel caso in cui il Real si qualificasse, ci potrebbe essere il clasico in finale.
> 
> ...



ma perchè settimana scorsa erano tutte in chiaro, mentre stavolta no??


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma perchè settimana scorsa erano tutte in chiaro, mentre stavolta no??



Perché la scorsa settimana, la partita Barca Bayern era di Mercoledì e dunque visibile su Mediaset.

Questa volta è di martedì ed non hanno i diritti per il Martedì.. eccezione solo Juve Real


----------



## smallball (12 Maggio 2015)

si preannuncia un'altra gara spettacolare


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2015)

non capisco perche lasciare fuori Gotze dal primo minuto


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per una piallata clamorosa a favore del Barcellona.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Uhhhhhhhh Bayern già in vantaggio.

Benatia


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Bayern in vantaggio Benatia


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per una piallata clamorosa a favore del Barcellona.





Dai che adesso potrebbe saltare fuori un partitone


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

2 munuti prima si erano mangiati un contropiede pazzesco


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

coi nanetti che c'è ha il barca potrebbero fare 4 gol solo coi calci piazzati


----------



## Dany20 (12 Maggio 2015)

Il Bayern, anche se ha toppato negli ultimi giorni è sempre devastante e secondo me ha qualche possibilità di rimontare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Finita. Peccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Be ora è finita


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

sempre lui, sempre lui


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

1-1

Difesa del Bayern vergognosa.

Finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Ma come si fa a prendere un gol del genere?


----------



## Dany20 (12 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, anche se ha toppato negli ultimi giorni è sempre devastante e secondo me ha qualche possibilità di rimontare.


Come non detto gol del Barca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Quanto lo odio Jordi Alba


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Luigi enrico in finale, con tanto di triplete..chi lo avrebbe immaginato?


----------



## BB7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Quando ha palla Messi è sempre magia. Un assist col contagiri che visto così sembra anche facile ma invece è fenomenale


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

la germania tra i pali sta messa poco bene


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Comunque non lo so.. Ti hanno preso Lewadovsy, Goetze, Thiago e Benatia.. per uscire con le ossa rotte in due semifinali consecutive
Guardiola mi ha deluso


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto lo odio Jordi Alba



Io li odio tutti quelli del Farcellona, pensa un po'


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Due occasioni dal Bayern sbagliati e se non segni.. 

E poi segnano gli altri


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2015)

Ma come difendono quelli del Bayern ?


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Ancora Neymar 2-1

Barça in finale


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Suarez straordinario


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Benatia da denuncia.


----------



## BB7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Molto bravi Suarez e Neymar qui


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Gauardiola dovrebbe dimettersi, se ha davvero dignità.


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Benatia da denuncia.



Certo ma una difesa a meta campo contro il Barca non e proprio la migliore tattica possibile...


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Maggio 2015)

Questo Bayern prenderebbe gol pure dal Milan di Pipp Inzaghi


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Maggio 2015)

A me Neymar non mi esalta molto come prototipo di giocatore, ma devo dire che sottoporta è un cecchino straordinario!


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non lo so.. Ti hanno preso Lewadovsy, Goetze, Thiago e Benatia.. per uscire con le ossa rotte in due semifinali consecutive
> Guardiola mi ha deluso



Anche gli squadroni hanno giocatori imprescindibili e quando mancano sono guai.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo ma una difesa a meta campo contro il Barca non e proprio la migliore tattica possibile...



Stesso errore dell'andata, anche se lì aveva l'aggravante di essere fuori casa.
Guardiola capacità di adattamento: zero.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Affrontare due semifinali (questa e quella dell'anno scorso contro il Real) con delle difese del genere è roba da denuncia.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Madonna Suarez!


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Maggio 2015)

La cosa che mi consola è che se la Rube va in finale, non acchiappa il Bayern che già regalò la coppa all'Inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche gli squadroni hanno giocatori imprescindibili e quando mancano sono guai.



Questa, per me, è una scusa. 

Sei il Bayern hai tanti giocatori di qualità.. perdere ed uscire ci sta.. ma perdere per un totale di 10 gol subiti in due anni in semifinale,è semplicemente una vergogna.

Ok gli infortuni ma mica vai in campo con la rosa del sassuolo per dio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi consola è che se la Rube va in finale, non acchiappa il Bayern che già regalò la coppa all'Inter.


Il Barcellona è in forma smagliante e in tutta onestà, mettendo da parte rosicate e gufate, non penso che la Juve ce la farebbe.


----------



## Doctore (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gauardiola dovrebbe dimettersi, se ha davvero dignità.



se non l ha fatto inzaghi al milan


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche gli squadroni hanno giocatori imprescindibili e quando mancano sono guai.



Sopratutto perche il Bayern non hanno vere riserve di Ribery e Robben.
L'unico era Shaqiri.
Non puoi mettere Lahm e Thiago per rimpiazzare quei due... non sono esterni di centrocampo... non possono dare imprevedibilita come i due titolari... uno e un cterzino e l'altro e un centrale di centrocampo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Maggio 2015)

Guardiola un mediocre.

Per dire, Mourinho non gioca mai con così tanta presunzione contro il Farça


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è in forma smagliante e in tutta onestà, mettendo da parte rosicate e gufate, non penso che la Juve ce la farebbe.



La Rube non passa manco domani.. il real, delle semifinaliste, è la più forte altro la più scarsa. Ma dove volete che vadano i gobbi, seriamente con Chiello e sturacesso dai


----------



## Aragorn (12 Maggio 2015)

Che delusione Guardiola e il suo Bayern. Dopo il goal di Benatia c'erano tutti i presupposti per assistere ad una partita spettacolare, adesso invece non rimane da capire se finirà in goleada come l'anno scorso o se i crucchi riusciranno a fare almeno il gol della bandiera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Rube non passa manco domani.. il real, delle semifinaliste, è la più forte altro la più scarsa. Ma dove volete che vadano i gobbi, seriamente con Chiello e sturacesso dai


Io sono stra sicuro che passeranno ma da quando hanno beccato il Real al sorteggio. 
Sarebbe bello El Clàsico in finale ma la Juve ha due risultati su tre e credo che ce la faranno abbondantemente a portarsi il pareggio a Madrid.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gauardiola dovrebbe dimettersi, se ha davvero dignità.


----------



## cremone (12 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sopratutto perche il Bayern non hanno vere riserve di Ribery e Robben.
> L'unico era Shaqiri.
> Non puoi mettere Lahm e Thiago per rimpiazzare quei due... non sono esterni di centrocampo... non possono dare imprevedibilita come i due titolari... uno e un cterzino e l'altro e un centrale di centrocampo...



C'è Gotze in panchina ma Guardiola non lo vede


----------



## BB7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Bayern fortunato per come è arrivato alla conclusione ma sfortunato a non segnare


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Ter Yashin.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Maggio 2015)

Guardiola ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2015)

Responsabili tutti quanti di questo fallimento Bayern, ma Guardiola è il primo colpevole. Ha preso la squadra più forte del Mondo, è stata rinforzata di brutto ed è riuscito a farsi umiliare due volte in Semifinale di Champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

E quando torniamo noi ad insegnare calcio? Dovremmo esserci noi al posto dei gobbi che non c'entrano nulla.. maledetto nano


----------



## Aragorn (12 Maggio 2015)

Comunque da tre anni a questa parte tutte le semifinali di ritorno del Bayern sono una mera formalità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Comunque da tre anni a questa parte tutte le semifinali di ritorno del Bayern sono una mera formalità


Diciamo uno, dai. Soltanto due anni fa hanno vinto la Champions


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

*Bayern - Barça 1-2 fine PT*


----------



## Aragorn (12 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due, dai. Tre anni fa hanno vinto la Champions



Nel senso che non sono partite avvincenti con il risultato in bilico fino alla fine. Tre anni fa andarono al Camp Nou dopo il 4 a 0 dell'Allianz Arena, l'anno scorso dopo 15 minuti era già tutto finito, quest'anno idem.


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

trapiantate questo attacco in qualsiasi altra grande d'europa arrivata ai quarti e ve la porta in finale. non è solo una questione di pura finalizzazione ma di come questi gol nascono, passa tutto da loro. Prima mezz'ora del Bayern secondo me dignitosissima, hanno avuto almeno 4 palle gol nitide, palle gol create dal giro palla, non da tre fenomeni che fanno quel brazzo che vogliono, non è per difendere Guardiola ma per farvi capire di che razza di attacco c'hanno questi.

P.S. E stasera sto vedendo non una ma due difese imbarazzanti, chi pensa che questi in finale asfaltano la malcapitata di turno secondo me è fuori strada.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2015)

MESSI - NEYMAR - SUAREZ

Per dio! Ma vi rendete conto? 

Attacco da play station!


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Maggio 2015)

Luis Enrique e Allegri in finale di Champions. Riflettete su questo pensiero, la notte, prima di dormire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Luis Enrique e Allegri in finale di Champions. Riflettete su questo pensiero, la notte, prima di dormire.


Sì, penso che molti di noi dovrebbero fare un passo indietro, me compreso.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Maggio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Luis Enrique e Allegri in finale di Champions. Riflettete su questo pensiero, la notte, prima di dormire.



Beh, c'è da riflettere fino ad un certo punto...uno ha una corazzata con cannoni da 420, l'altro una bella dose di panaro...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Si scalda il nato vecchio... bejamin Mathew [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Grandissimo gol di Lewy.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Gol straordinario di Lewa

2-2


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Dai ne mancano solo 4


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Maggio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, c'è da riflettere fino ad un certo punto...uno ha una corazzata con cannoni da 420, l'altro una bella dose di panaro...



Sono sicuro poi che, in finale, mancheranno un paio di elementi fondamentali alla rosa blaugrana. Cosi, tanto per non farsi mancare la botta de posteriore anche in finale.


----------



## cremone (12 Maggio 2015)

Poteva svegliarsi prima eh....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2015)

Diciamo la verità sto Barcellona è forte forte, ma niente in confronto al Milan di Dicembre


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Diciamo la verità sto Barcellona è forte forte, ma niente in confronto al Milan di Dicembre



Ahahhahahahaha non c'è storia!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Ecco il vecchio


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Thomas


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Dai, hanno 15 minuti per farne 3


----------



## chicagousait (12 Maggio 2015)

A Barcellona nn hanno capito niente i tedeschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

1 goal ogni 5 minuti, impossible is nothing recita il loro sponsor


----------



## hiei87 (12 Maggio 2015)

Questa partita rafforza la mia convinzione che vinceranno i gobbi. Due grandi squadre, ma difese inesistenti.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1 goal ogni 5 minuti, impossible is nothing recita il loro sponsor



Noi a Istanbul ne prendemmo tre in sei minuti


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

se ci va il real in finale gliene danno 4


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Questa partita rafforza la mia convinzione che vinceranno i gobbi. Due grandi squadre, ma difese inesistenti.



nella partita secca in campo neutro infatti i gobbi possono giocarsela facendo barricate per 90' e trovando un gollonzo... la speranza è che escano domani...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se ci va il real in finale gliene danno 4



Modric come sta? Torna per la finale? Se si possono farne anche 5


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Maggio 2015)

Ogni partita che passa aumentano le possibilità della Juventus di vincere la champions, pazzesco


----------



## hiei87 (12 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nella partita secca in campo neutro infatti i gobbi possono giocarsela facendo barricate per 90' e trovando un gollonzo... la speranza è che escano domani...



Infatti. Stasera stiamo assistendo a un grande spettacolo calcistico, ma in finale giocheranno ad un altro sport tanto sarà diversa la partita.
Il rammarico, al di là dell'odio che provo per i gobbi, è che questa sfida, con le due rose al completo, non sia stata la finale.
Oltre ovviamente all'infortunio del nostro Capitano Montolivo, altrimenti ci saremmo stati noi....


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

*Finita 3-2. Barcellona in finale*


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Maggio 2015)

"E' stata una grande partita, i ragazzi hanno dato tutto, abbiamo segnato ben 3 gol, meritando come minimo di accedere ai supplementari. Le regole del calcio ed anche la scienza della matematica ci condannano. All'andata abbiamo pure preso un palo. Se non era per i tanti infortunati, se l'arbitro non ci avesse intralciato, se il Barcellona non avesse comprato Suarez quest'anno, Neymar l'anno scorso e venduto Messi alla Juventus, se gli avversari non avessero fatto nemmeno un gol...saremmo andati noi in finale. E' un periodo in cui gira tutto storto. Ai ragazzi non rimprovero nulla. (cit. Pep posseduto da Pipp)


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

Dopo questa partita sono convinto di due cose: al completo il Bayern li spazzava via, la seconda è che se passa il Real possibilmente con Modric in campo accadrà quello che non è mai successo a nessuna squadra nella storia della champions, ma vi dirò che anche la Juve nel caso non partirebbe battuta. Vi invito a riflettere sul fatto che è bastato già Suarez fuori e il Barca nel secondo tempo non ha oltrepassato la metà campo.


----------



## Serginho (12 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vi invito a riflettere sul fatto che è bastato già Suarez fuori e il Barca nel secondo tempo non ha oltrepassato la metà campo.



con 4 gol di vantaggio più 2 gol in trasferta cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? Dai per cortesia


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dopo questa partita sono convinto di due cose: al completo il Bayern li spazzava via, la seconda è che se passa il Real possibilmente con Modric in campo accadrà quello che non è mai successo a nessuna squadra nella storia della champions, ma vi dirò che anche la Juve nel caso non partirebbe battuta. Vi invito a riflettere sul fatto che è bastato già Suarez fuori e il Barca nel secondo tempo non ha oltrepassato la metà campo.




Però c'è da dire che giocavano contro una squadra di pari livello. In casa loro. L'eccezione, l'anomalia, è statala partita di andata. O meglio, il risultato dell'andata. Troppo netto.

La Juve è molto ma molto più debole sia di Barça che di Bayern. Poi, ovvio, è una finale secca e può succedere di tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> "E' stata una grande partita, i ragazzi hanno dato tutto, abbiamo segnato ben 3 gol, meritando come minimo di accedere ai supplementari. Le regole del calcio ed anche la scienza della matematica ci condannano. All'andata abbiamo pure preso un palo. Se non era per i tanti infortunati, se l'arbitro non ci avesse intralciato, se il Barcellona non avesse comprato Suarez quest'anno, Neymar l'anno scorso e venduto Messi alla Juventus, se gli avversari non avessero fatto nemmeno un gol...saremmo andati noi in finale. E' un periodo in cui gira tutto storto. Ai ragazzi non rimprovero nulla. (cit. Pep posseduto da Pipp)


----------



## Tobi (13 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MESSI - NEYMAR - SUAREZ
> 
> Per dio! Ma vi rendete conto?
> 
> Attacco da play station!



l'attacco è illegale senza dubbio ma credo che la chiave della "rinascita del barcellona sia stata panchinare Xavi e piazzare Rakitic a centrocampo titolare. 
Con tutto il rispetto per lo spagnolo, ma c'era bisogno di corsa, dinamismo, gamba, ed il croato in questa stagione ha garantito questo, oltre anche ad un ottima qualità.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che giocavano contro una squadra di pari livello. In casa loro. L'eccezione, l'anomalia, è statala partita di andata. O meglio, il risultato dell'andata. Troppo netto.
> 
> La Juve è molto ma molto più debole sia di Barça che di Bayern. Poi, ovvio, è una finale secca e può succedere di tutto.



Ti dirò che a me ha impressionato di più il Bayern stasera che il Barca settimana scorsa, credo che alla fine abbiano fatto davvero la differenza le giocate dei singoli.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2015)

Eliminatoria decisa dal migliore di tutti i tempi, credo il Barca diventa quasi invatibile con Messi cosi


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Questa semifinale s'era già decisa all'andata da un risultato troppo rotondo


----------

